# 6 & 7 stripe Frontosa



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi all, on another forum a guy has 7 frontosa approx 15cm, 1 of them has 7 strips & the rest 6. Is this common? They are of the same batch ie brothers & sisters.
Here he is


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

this is a burundi (common 6 stripe frontosa) with a split stripes (imprefection of the stripe). It is not a 7 stripe frontosa.


----------

